# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  FUE Vs. FUT - Most Ethical FUE Docs Still Believe Strip Has Its Place

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren speaks with IAHRS accepted member, Atlanta hair transplant surgeon  Daniel Danyo, MD, about why he chooses to perform  FUE exclusively in his practice even though hes pro-strip for the right candidates. If you're considering an FUE surgeon make sure he or she understands the nuances and reality of both FUE and FUT hair transplant surgery and is willing to discuss them with you honestly.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Quite agree, No doubt FUE is painless and is more advanced but FUT is still in demand because of short realistic results and cheap cost


 FUE is not more advanced than FUT. It is simply a different approach but with FUT, and by definition, the use of stereoscopic dissecting microscopes, hairline results that more closely mimic nature are possible whereas with FUE, you are getting the results we had twenty years ago with mini-micro grafting.

----------

